# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  !{{هدية لكل شيعي •|•|• مقدمة من شبل}}!

## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...


يسرني أن أقدم لكم خط حملته من زمن يسمى بـ:


خط الشيعة


فيه هذا الخط اكثر من 40 مخطوطة خاصة بالشيعة


نموذج بعض من كل..



لمن يريد أن يعطر جهازه يقوم بالتحميل من ""هــنا""

تحياتي

شبل الطفوف

----------


## همس الصمت

وااااااااااااااااو
ماشاء الله
مخطوطات رووووووعه
ومنورة بأسماء منهم النور ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية شبل على هيك مخطوطات
دمت موفق لكل خير يارب ..
تم التحميل ..

----------


## مياس

و عليكم السلام 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
خط جداً رووووعه  :ongue: 
تسلم الأنامل خيووو شبل

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مخطوطااااات رووووعه 
منوره بنور من هم النور
وااكيد جآإآري التحميل 
 لان يمكن ينفعوو اخوي لانه خطاط هع *_*لا عدمناااا جهودكفي ميزان حسناتك اخووي شبل الطفوف 
موفق لكلا خير 
دمت بود

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهـ

خط اعجبني بشكل لآ يووصف

تم التحميل

اشكرك اخي شبل على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## اللامع

تسلم أخوي شبل الطفوف
على
هذا المجهود الرااااااااااااااااااااائــــع 
***
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك الرائع
*
*
تحياتي

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
يسلمووو اخوووي رشــــبل 
وتسلم يمنااااك ورحم الله والديك
ويعطيك العااافيه 
وجزاك الله الف خييييييير 
موفق

----------


## همسة ألم

يجننننننننننننننو الخطوط 
يسلموووو على الذووق الحلو ...
موفق 
تحيآآتوووووووووو

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مخطوطات في غاية الروعة*
*تسلم اخوي شبل*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*ربي ما يحرمني من جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني العزيز* 

*شبل الطفوف* 

*اشكرك على هذه الهدية القيمة* 

*نعم انها تعطر الجهاز وتعطر الكون* 

*اليس من عطر النبوة والعترة الطاهرة* 

*صلوات الله وسلامه  عليهم اجمعين* 

*مع كل تقدير ومودة واحترام  ابني* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو ع المجهود الرائع 
جاري التحميل

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جـنان


حـلوين مـره 

تسـلمي يميـنك ومـاننسى يسـارك أكيد شـاركت هه

على الطـرح والمجـهود الأكثر من رائع 

جـعلهـ الله فـي ميـزان أعمـالكـ

جـار التـحميل



مـاعدمـنا جديدك الرائع

تحياتي .. 

أسيرة شوق

----------


## Hussain.T

> وااااااااااااااااو
> 
> ماشاء الله
> مخطوطات رووووووعه
> ومنورة بأسماء منهم النور ..
> الله يعطيك الف عافية شبل على هيك مخطوطات
> دمت موفق لكل خير يارب ..
> 
> تم التحميل ..



 

الله يعافيك 

ومشكوورة ع المرور الراائع

اسعدني وجودك

لاعدمنا هالحضوور الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> و عليكم السلام 
> 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
> خط جداً رووووعه 
> 
> تسلم الأنامل خيووو شبل



الرووعة هو وجودك الرائع

الله يسلمك

ومشكووورة ع التواجد الجميل

نورتي الصفحة

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> مخطوطااااات رووووعه 
> منوره بنور من هم النور
> وااكيد جآإآري التحميل 
> لان يمكن ينفعوو اخوي لانه خطاط هع *_*
> لا عدمناااا جهودك
> في ميزان حسناتك اخووي شبل الطفوف 
> موفق لكلا خير 
> ...



اهلا اختي

يسلموو ع المرور الحلو

وعلى التواجد الجميل

ان شاء الله يستفيد اخوك 

لاعدمناك 

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> السلآم عليكم والرحمهـ
> 
> خط اعجبني بشكل لآ يووصف 
> تم التحميل 
> 
> اشكرك اخي شبل على الموضوع الرائع



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو خية

ومآسوينا الا الواجب

يسلمووو ع الطله الحلوه

لاعدمنا هالحضور الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> تسلم أخوي شبل الطفوف
> 
> على
> هذا المجهود الرااااااااااااااااااااائــــع 
> ***
> الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك الرائع
> *
> *
> 
> تحياتي



الله يسلمك اخوي

ومشكوور ع الحضور الحلو

لاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
> يسلمووو اخوووي رشــــبل 
> وتسلم يمنااااك ورحم الله والديك
> ويعطيك العااافيه 
> وجزاك الله الف خييييييير 
> موفق



 اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

الله يسلمك ويعافيك خية

ومشكووووووورة  ع التوااجد الرائع

لاعدمنا هالحضور

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> يجننننننننننننننو الخطوط 
> يسلموووو على الذووق الحلو ...
> موفق 
> تحيآآتوووووووووو



الله يسلمك

ومشكوورة ع المرور الرااائع

نورتي الصفحة

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *مخطوطات في غاية الروعة*
> *تسلم اخوي شبل*
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية*
> *ربي ما يحرمني من جديدك*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

من ذوقك الراقي خية

الله يسلمك ويعافيك

مشكووووووورة ع الطلة الرائعة

لاعدمن هيك طلاات

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *ابني العزيز* 
> 
> *شبل الطفوف*  
> *اشكرك على هذه الهدية القيمة*  
> *نعم انها تعطر الجهاز وتعطر الكون*  
> *اليس من عطر النبوة والعترة الطاهرة*  
> *صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم اجمعين*  
> *مع كل تقدير ومودة واحترام ابني*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



كلام رااائع جدا يا ابتي

انرت المتفح بوجودك الراائع وكلامك المنير

لاعدمنا هالتواجد الجميل

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> يسلمووو ع المجهود الرائع 
> جاري التحميل



 الله يسلمك خية

ومشكووورة ع المرور الحلو

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> جـنان
> 
> 
> حـلوين مـره 
> 
> تسـلمي يميـنك ومـاننسى يسـارك أكيد شـاركت هه
> 
> على الطـرح والمجـهود الأكثر من رائع 
> 
> ...



من ذوقك خية

ههه الله يسلمك

ومشكووورة ع التوااجد الرااائع

لاعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين يا شبل الطفوف على المجهود الرائع 
وشكرا يا شبل الطفوف

----------


## يوزارسيف

اللهم صلي على محمد وآله الأطهار 
وعجل فرجهم 
الخطوط روعة  :bigsmile: 
مشكور أخي الفاضل شبل الطفوف على الخطوط 
سلمة يمناك ولا عدمناك 
بس مأعرف كيف أحملهم لفوتشوب مأعرف لهذه الصيغة 
وشكراً

----------


## شوق المحبة

آلـ س ـلآم ع ـليكم و آلرح ـمه ..


آللهم ص ـلِ على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



مررره روع ـه آلـ خ ـط ،، ع ـجبني بقوووه ..


تـ س ـلم ديآتك خ ـيي عآلمـ ج ـهوود آلمميز ..


ع ـطآك ربي الـ ع ـآفيه .. وبميزآن الـ ح ـسنآت ..


تم التـ ح ـميل بنـ ج ـآح ^_* ..


لآ ع ـدمنآ ج ـديدك ..



دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Hussain.T

> مشكورين يا شبل الطفوف على المجهود الرائع 
> 
> 
> وشكرا يا شبل الطفوف



العفو اخي

ومشكوور ع الطله الحلوه

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآله الأطهار 
> وعجل فرجهم 
> الخطوط روعة 
> مشكور أخي الفاضل شبل الطفوف على الخطوط 
> سلمة يمناك ولا عدمناك 
> بس مأعرف كيف أحملهم لفوتشوب مأعرف لهذه الصيغة 
> وشكراً



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعداهم..

من ذوقك الرائع خية 

العفوو اخوي

الله يسلمك

الشرح موجود هنا

ومشكووووور ع المرور الرااائع

لاعدمنا هالتواجد

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> آلـ س ـلآم ع ـليكم و آلرح ـمه .. 
> 
> آللهم ص ـلِ على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد .. 
> 
> 
> مررره روع ـه آلـ خ ـط ،، ع ـجبني بقوووه .. 
> 
> تـ س ـلم ديآتك خ ـيي عآلمـ ج ـهوود آلمميز .. 
> 
> ...



  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

من ذوقك الراقي خية

الله يسلمك ويعافيك

ومشكوووووووور ع الحضوور الجميل

اسعدني وجودك

تحياتي

----------


## آنسة دراقة

yEsLomO

----------


## Hussain.T

> yeslomo



الله يسلمك خية

ومشكووورة ع المرور الحلو

لاعدمنا هالتواجد الجميل..

تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا  

اخوي شبل 

يعطيك العافية  

موفق

دمتي بود

----------


## الــــنـــاري

أحسنت الاختيار والطرح
بارك الله فيك عزيزي
دائماً مبدع لاعدمناك يارب
دمت في حفظ الباري

----------


## جـــــــــوري

لك جزيل الشكرر 
اخي ..شبل الطفووف
خطوط في غاية الجمال 
تم التحميل
تحيااتي..

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*مخطوطات جميلة جدا 
تسلم عليها*

----------

